
Show HN: PleasantFish (Reverse of Glassdoor) - ali_ibrahim
https://www.pleasantfish.com
======
ali_ibrahim
Glassdoor allows you to see reviews of a particular company by its employees
anonymously. PleasantFish allows you to see reviews of potential
candidates(employees) for the jobs by their coworkers anonymously. It is a job
recruitment platform that allows employers to get detailed insights about
their potential candidates.

